# SOS Synth Secrets - great resource



## JJP (Mar 4, 2019)

I just found that Gordon Reid's full collection of Synth Secrets articles for Sound On Sound Magazine are back on line. For a while these articles were unavailable. If you are looking to learn synthesis, these articles are a fabulous resource. They read like a textbook on basic synthesis principles.

I remember eagerly reading each month's installment back in 1999-2000 and leaning so much. Tons of "Oh, THAT'S how that works!"

Enjoy!

Sound On Sound - Synth Secrets


----------



## JEPA (Mar 4, 2019)

very nice!


----------



## Chandler (Mar 4, 2019)

Those articles are a gold mine.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 4, 2019)

SOS is a Goldmine.
I’ve been relying on them for 20+ years for reviews and tips/tricks.

March ‘19 is really good and continues reporting on NAMM.
I can find info more from them than most developers have on their site.


----------



## bryla (Mar 4, 2019)

Read the series back in '06 when I got in to synthesis. Enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you for posting this. I wasn't aware of these articles. A valuable and useful resource.


----------



## HeliaVox (Mar 5, 2019)

A “secret resource that shouldn’t be so secret. This series taught me so much.


----------



## JEPA (Mar 5, 2019)

before this is gone i have downloaded them...


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 5, 2019)

I really need Dan Worrall to narrate these articles to me


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 5, 2019)

*Welsh's Synthesizer Cookbook* is suppose to be a great one. I would like to see it come to Kindle some day.


----------

